# Dryer vent under porch roof?



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

Inspector wants gas dryer vent moved from current location (too close to ground) to a higher elevation. The current wall won't allow it and maintain 36" from the windows...it's a small room. 

Only available wall to vent leads to a small (5'x6') patio off the back of the house. It is not enclosed, but covered by a roof. I didn't see anything in irc preventing this. 

Any problems with this? Haven't heard back from the inspector and need to get this job wrapped up.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Should be alright. Clearance from windows and doors? It is gas, so, it's less than favorable if in an area where the occupants are going to be entertaining, but...


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Run it out the roof? (maybe on top of it?)? Just a lint catcher though.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Good thing about the roof route, is that they are easier to clean, than when run down below.


----------



## coolmen (Mar 25, 2006)

moisture may collect on ceiling


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

I've never ever seen one vented through the roof...though admittedly in my own house I've dreamed it up. Anyone have any pic's or links of products that are designed for it??


----------

